# Viewer's Request - True Strike 2



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 12, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


>



I have the very first version of True Strike 2 (multiformat), and it doesn't include that scripted menu. Is the new programming any different from the old version?... I feel a bit left behind here. Am I using an inferior product compared to what I bought a long time ago?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 12, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> I have the very first version of True Strike 2 (multiformat), and it doesn't include that scripted menu. Is the new programming any different from the old version?... I feel a bit left behind here. Am I using an inferior product compared to what I bought a long time ago?


Project SAM do a lot of updates to their libraries and the Kontakt Player versions replaced the original releases some time ago, so the version you first bought is likely different from the current version. The samples however are mostly the same.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 12, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Project SAM do a lot of updates to their libraries and the Kontakt Player versions replaced the original releases some time ago, so the version you first bought is likely different from the current version. The samples however are mostly the same.


Thanks Cory,
I just wrote a note to the Project SAM customer support to ask for more information. If the new scripting adds something better to the original material, I want to be up to date. I paid for their development.


----------

